# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Máy điêu khắc 3D mini chạy sai chương trình (NCstudio)

## phuc_0072000

Em có cái máy cũ ít dùng , tết lại lôi ra làm tranh 3D tặng cho người quen . Mà giờ nó bị lỗi này làm đi tong hai tấm .
Chạy hàng nhỏ tầm 1 đến 2 tiếng thì không bị mà chạy lâu 4-5 tiếng trở lên thì bị lỗi đi bậy như hình . 
Mấy pác có ai rành loại máy này bày e kiểm tra với .
https://photos.app.goo.gl/QvFfkg7ekkMmHxTA2
nó đột được nữa tấm là bị ăn xuốn một đường dọc , có khi bị đường ngang . 
Em xin cảm ơn ạ .

----------


## CKD

Bạn cần mô tả cụ thể hơn, sau khi ăn hàng dọc hoặc ngan thì nó sai luôn hay nó trở lại bình thường?

----------


## phuc_0072000

> Bạn cần mô tả cụ thể hơn, sau khi ăn hàng dọc hoặc ngan thì nó sai luôn hay nó trở lại bình thường?


ah khi nó bị như vậy thì nó sai luôn . Tức là chạy một hồi tầm khoảng 4h nó bị chứ không bị liền khi chạy . Nó ăn xuống sâu hơn bình thường .

----------


## huyquynhbk

động cơ step chạy 1 lúc nó nóng lên làm mất bước. mà con DMA860H bác dùng nguồn 48V ah?

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Em có cái máy cũ ít dùng , tết lại lôi ra làm tranh 3D tặng cho người quen . Mà giờ nó bị lỗi này làm đi tong hai tấm .
> Chạy hàng nhỏ tầm 1 đến 2 tiếng thì không bị mà chạy lâu 4-5 tiếng trở lên thì bị lỗi đi bậy như hình . 
> Mấy pác có ai rành loại máy này bày e kiểm tra với .
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/QvFfkg7ekkMmHxTA2
> nó đột được nữa tấm là bị ăn xuốn một đường dọc , có khi bị đường ngang . 
> Em xin cảm ơn ạ .


Xem hình thấy tiếc mấy tấm gỗ của bác quá.
- Chạy lâu mà bị vậy là do trục Z rồi bác, nó sai bước do bị nóng hoặc công suất động cơ bị kém, hồi trước Em cũng bị vậy do động cơ thì không đủ khỏe mà chạy nhanh kết hợp với bác để gia tốc lớn nên khi đảo chiều nó không đáp ứng được. Bác nên thay bằng loại có encoder thì tốt hơn.

----------

